# Report: Andrew Wiggins to Participate in Slam Dunk Contest



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555156519856390144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555400025409613825


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@Bubbles @NK1990


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sexy news.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wonder who else they'll get to compete. This year's contest will likely suck.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

That's cool, definitely will have my attention...but I hate when player's dads feel the need to break news about their children's intentions. I know if I was a player I'd be annoyed by it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> That's cool, definitely will have my attention...but I hate when player's dads feel the need to break news about their children's intentions. I know if I was a player I'd be annoyed by it.


First thing I thought as well. Tired of dads who try to live through their sports star kids. And I'm pretty sure reporters aren't beating down his dads door asking if his son will play in the dunk comp. And if they are, here's a good answer. "I don't know, you'll have to ask Andrew."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mitchell's a liar.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Mitchell's a liar.


Mitchell wants to live through his son.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Even though he's not in it I think Oladipo, Lavine, Greek Freak and Plumlee is a pretty solid quartet of dunkers for the competition.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

**** Mitchell


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Even though he's not in it I think Oladipo, Lavine, Greek Freak and Plumlee is a pretty solid quartet of dunkers for the competition.


I'm looking forward to it.


----------

